# DIY-dehydrating



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

got all dehydraters going this morning one has apple slices and the 2 others have ham slices boy the house is starting to smell good--was reserching on you tube and saw where you could make hame jerky so im trying it -theres a store near here -save -a-lot- like a bulk store -cosco-sams club- they had a 5 lb block of choped ham so thats what im drying -used the elect slicer and set it about 1/8 in thick and i had enough for 2 driers -ill store the ham up to be used for soups--------remember its better to have and not need than need and not have:flower:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You will have to let us know how it works out ...


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

so far so good-after 12 hrs on low heat nice good color and on the way to be jerky -had to pat the pieces of ham with a paper towel then put them back in the dehydrater on low with one layer of paper towel under them and now i just checked them and no oil under -when they are done ill run them through the food prosser to giind them to small chunks to be used in soups or cooking----remember its better to have and not need than need and not have


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

update ---- the ham loaf came out good you just have to in the middleof the prosses of drying is you put a layer of paper towels under the sliced meat to soak up the excess oil coming out of the meat --regular ham steaks dri better as you can trim any fat off it but ham lunch meat has a lot of fat in it but you can dri it it just takes longer and you might have to change the paper towels a couple of times but what the hay 5 lb block of ham lunch meat only cost me 7.00 and it came out better than i thought just longer to prosses----------remember its better to have and not need than need and not have


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update. :2thumb:


----------

